# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  question about wrestling

## scrapakilla

since wrestling training is so intense during a season would a low dose of anavar or eq or possibly a combination of the two help you achieve vascularoty goals in bodybuilding and strenght if you have a good diet and weight is not an issue???

----------


## tallyjuice

bump

----------


## KAEW44

Anvar will cut you up and make you stronger, thats how it works, i know about intense sports training and its an enemy of trying to gain mass, so if our goal is to cut up and gain srength without gaining any significant mass then Anavar is the stuff for you.

----------


## scrapakilla

what about anavar with eq for more strenght?

----------


## Pale Horse

That will work but you are talking a totally different game, eq will allow for gains(which I assume you don't want) plus once you add eq I would say you need to run test with it, anyone else?

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

How much do you weight now and what weight do you plan on wrestling at during the season?

----------


## HeavyHitter

do not do anavar and eq with out a test bro. (shouldnt be doing anything without a test for that matter) you'll mess up your body... plus if Pamela Anderson was naked in front of you, you wouldnt even notice.... sorry for the bad analogy but you'll lose your sex drive badly. do some research bro, you'll understand!!

besides that, how old are you? i just wanna make sure your not still in high school!

----------


## armwrestler22

> do not do anavar and eq with out a test bro. (shouldnt be doing anything without a test for that matter) you'll mess up your body... plus if Pamela Anderson was naked in front of you, you wouldnt even notice.... sorry for the bad analogy but you'll lose your sex drive badly. do some research bro, you'll understand!!
> 
> besides that, how old are you? i just wanna make sure your not still in high school!


anavar doesn't really suppress HPTA and thus your cock would still work fine. the reason test should be accompanied with var is to solidify your gains because var works a lot better with test. i wrestled in high-school and went to state several times and only wish i could have had some halo and/or var back then so i could stay in my weght class yet get some extra strength too. var is one oral you can do by itself, but the price makes it not worth it too take by itself suz you won't see its full potential without the test and you could lose your gains very quickly without the test.

----------


## HeavyHitter

> anavar doesn't really suppress HPTA and thus your cock would still work fine. the reason test should be accompanied with var is to solidify your gains because var works a lot better with test. i wrestled in high-school and went to state several times and only wish i could have had some halo and/or var back then so i could stay in my weght class yet get some extra strength too. var is one oral you can do by itself, but the price makes it not worth it too take by itself suz you won't see its full potential without the test and you could lose your gains very quickly without the test.


ive read that as well but there are also readings that say it can mess with your libido. I am not really going by research anyway but from my own personal experiences. I was on Tprop for 8 weeks and then started my var. While on the prop i was a walking hard-on but after i started the Var i went back to normal (still was able to have sex anytime but i stopped thinking about it constantly.... it is no way near limp dik, but i believe it decreases your sex drive. put it this way, in my case, it does!

I agree with everything you said by the way to.... (besides the sex drive part)

----------


## TheChosen1

This isn't a wrestling question. Isn't it more of a gear question?

----------


## Div1Wrestler

> This isn't a wrestling question. Isn't it more of a gear question?


YES i agree with you on that.......

----------


## hurricanejujitsu

If weight is an issue and you wanna get strong you can try Halotestin ... Just not for to long it is hard on the liver. Alot of fighters who are not worried about being tested use Halo for a week or two pre fight.

----------

